# Superbowl Sunday: Party or Deliver?



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Will it be worth it to DD/UE on Superbowl Sunday? This will be my first one as a driver and I'm contemplating if should I go to a superbowl party or drive. I would think there would be a lack of drivers and a surplus of orders so it could be lucrative. If so will that be before the game or during? What do you experienced drivers have to say? 

One thing that worries me is this e-mail I received from the McDonald's app:


Game Day Deal​*Get a FREE 20 Piece Chicken McNuggets®**​with a $15+ McDelivery® order on DoorDash using code: KICKOFF​

There are going to be a lot of $3 DD McD's offers to decline!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you're in one of the team cities or the superbowl town itself, it's a $500 dollar day.

The rest of the places will get a little rush and a few bigger orders, but nothing really to brag about.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Party. Resolved.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Party


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

they are both ^^ Ubering lol dont be fooled


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If you had made it a poll some here would have checked both boxes.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

games always suck. till end. unless you are the home teams cinn/LA they have sucked for 7 years. only when we won the bowl was it good. but right before the game and after,,,,not worth it..for home town winner , its crazy...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> they are both ^^ Ubering lol dont be fooled


Negative ghost rider. Family get together every year for super bowl. Wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Since Wisconsin isn't in the Superbowl I'm going to a party and putting in twenty to thirty 1-item orders on different platforms and watching all the drivers show up around the same time and clog the street. I'll follow that up by waffling around with who I need to tip what, trying to keep them there as long as possible since I know they're trying to suck every buck they can. (This will cause the late arriving drivers to trap the early-bird drivers in a dead-end street.) I'll give someone a $20 and the next person $0.20 if I think the $0.20 guy is going to blow his stack. The entertainment value should be totally worth it.

(If I'm not here Monday you can pretty much bet one or more drivers beat me to death.)


----------



## biznizbodniz (Nov 3, 2020)

im going to run run the app and see what pops up.If its $1.75 for an ice cream cone Im partying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> Will it be worth it to DD/UE on Superbowl Sunday? This will be my first one as a driver and I'm contemplating if should I go to a superbowl party or drive. I would think there would be a lack of drivers and a surplus of orders so it could be lucrative. If so will that be before the game or during? What do you experienced drivers have to say?
> 
> One thing that worries me is this e-mail I received from the McDonald's app:
> 
> ...


I got an invite to Peppermill Reno for their super bowl party, fully hosted.
Waitresses with big American breasts, serving unlimited amounts of free beer and booze.
I know one Asian cocktail waitress that could, potentially, cost me a marriage. I could fit her in my pocket and smuggle her home.

Saturday (tomorrow) a comped entry to a poker tourny with a final table purse in excess of $20k.

I will think about all you suckers.
LoL

NOT


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The last 3 years I've worked it's been a typical Sunday. Max $200.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I know DD has literally no blocks left, so regardless of partying, there will be lots of drivers working.

I don’t do Superbowl (frankly, I cannot understand the sport, it confuses me, and Ifeel incredibly stupid), so I’ll be out there. But I’m not holding my breath. Methinks it’ll just be a crapload of grocery/beer orders, and I will NOT be accepting those anyway.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I know DD has literally no blocks left, so regardless of partying, there will be lots of drivers working.
> 
> I don’t do Superbowl (frankly, I cannot understand the sport, it confuses me, and Ifeel incredibly stupid), so I’ll be out there. But I’m not holding my breath. Methinks it’ll just be a crapload of grocery/beer orders, and I will NOT be accepting those anyway.


Yeah but no blocks doesn't mean anything because they're kicking people off constantly. You can always get a block, so then they can kick you off, too.

I want to see the halftime show, but the shop orders recently have been the only orders worth taking. I'd much rather go buy it than wait for a busy order.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A little busy before the game, a little surge after if you are doing rides unless it's a blow out and people leave early. Deliveries suck because restaurants can't handle the volume on a good day.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I asked Alexa to tell me a football joke and she said:

The Kansas City Chiefs walk into a bar and the bartender says "You must be here to watch the game."

Ouch.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah but no blocks doesn't mean anything because they're kicking people off constantly. You can always get a block, so then they can kick you off, too.
> 
> I want to see the halftime show, but the shop orders recently have been the only orders worth taking. I'd much rather go buy it than wait for a busy order.


I mostly do UE anyway. I resumed on Friday and I’m a bit slow, so easing into it. In honesty, the Starbucks are pretty much the only ones that make sense - the rest were even stingier than when I stopped. But on the volume alone I can tell that more people are out driving.

It has been my experience so far that if no blocks are available, they won’t be open till around 5. And as I still don’t drive in the dark, that doessn’t help me, alas.

I’m pretty confident that I’ll earn more than just sitting athome though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

When do Superbowl parties usually start? Asking for a friend… 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Um. I’m not sure what to say. 2 breakfasts, 1 orange juice, 5 miles total.










God bless you!

Extra perk: 2 minutes away from home, perfect pee break.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. I’m not sure what to say. 2 breakfasts, 1 orange juice, 5 miles total.
> 
> View attachment 642988


Yay fer you, girl


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I asked Alexa to tell me a football joke and she said:
> 
> The Kansas City Chiefs walk into a bar and the bartender says "You must be here to watch the game."
> 
> Ouch.


What time do the cowboys play


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

A few years ago , when the eagles played. Planned to watch it at home...right before game lyft was 600% xl prime. Felt bad took a family 2 to 3 miles my cut $65.
I was back for kick off


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber’s totally dead. DD not too busy, either. They’re running a +3.50, so no slots, but the map’s barely rosy.

All the action’s up North.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If its possible to make less than zero I'm pretty much there. 2 small runs all day, only getting an offer if I am literally AT the store.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

From about Noon-5:30pm I made $130 on uber and $40 on DD. Once 6pm started to roll around it turned to crickets but that's been the usual for quite some time. GH was busy with hot garbage offers. I was getting requests on DD for pizza places but I already know all of those are going to be at least a 30-60 minute wait so not worth it to me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m enjoying it as my usual pick-ups missed me and are very sweet welcoming me back. But I’ve pretty much put in an appearance everywhere so expect to get back to pissed off shortly. Any minute now - I mean, *this*. C’mon!!!










I’m not sure how that number is even possible, as _*they were running a +$2.50 at that time!!!*_

So are we “evolving” to $0.75 pings?!?!? Sheesh.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m enjoying it as my usual pick-ups missed me and are very sweet welcoming me back. But I’ve pretty much put in an appearance everywhere so expect to get back to pissed off shortly. Any minute now - I mean, *this*. C’mon!!!
> 
> View attachment 643046
> 
> ...


Oh you like that one? How about this one










And I'm pretty sure they sent it to me like 4 times.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh you like that one? How about this one
> 
> View attachment 643062
> 
> ...


That’s a winner. Hope you took it 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> That’s a winner. Hope you took it 😂


If you think about it, really about the same as if it paid $2, only a couple dollars difference. Either way you're still paying them to work


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh you like that one? How about this one
> 
> View attachment 643062
> 
> ...


I wonder if that’s a glitch? It makes no sense.

I mean, mine makes no sense to someone who can count, but yours makes no sense at all. Why would anyone do a freebie?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why would anyone do a freebie?


For the pure pleasure of being an 🐜


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

It was pretty busy in the morning, and ok up until game time. Then it went dead, and I went home and enjoyed a not so good game.
What is weird, is that even the sports bars were empty, and a lot of restaurants that are jam packed on Sundays were closed.
A Pizza place that I pick up from had even brought in extra help in anticipation of "overflowing". Dead.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I decided i would turn Eats on along with PAX around 10 am, did one fast food order that paid well. My next ping was a high offer from Dunkin' Donuts. Get there and the order was for 1 dozen assorted donuts, 2 muffins and 1 iced coffee. The clerk proceeds to tell me that they can't make the order they don't have any donuts. I proceeded to give the clerk and manager a piece of my mind and walked out the door. Called Uber support and told them how I felt about this restaurant. At least they gave me a $4.00 eats payment. I turned off eats option and just did PAX the rest of the day.

I don't need this crap from restaurants that done care. Same with PAX, they start pissing me off and screw it, I go home.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I wonder if that’s a glitch? It makes no sense.
> 
> I mean, mine makes no sense to someone who can count, but yours makes no sense at all. Why would anyone do a freebie?


A glitch, you say? I thought you told me this app actually works?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I wonder if that’s a glitch? It makes no sense.
> 
> I mean, mine makes no sense to someone who can count, but yours makes no sense at all. Why would anyone do a freebie?


This has been a glitch over the last two years. I've gotten it more times then I could count. 

I also saw the $0.00 total when they were still doing scheduled drive orders in my area up until November. Seemed it really started happening with those in October-November especially.


----------

